# custom box volume...



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

building a custom box for an audiobahn 15", and need to know the space needed for the sub. ive looked around online, and all i could find were the power ratings, ohms, etc...

the model is a Audiobahn AW150Q, marked to run at 800w rms 

http://audiobahninc.com/tech/2002Wooferpecs.pdf
3rd page, second collum.

on that i see vas.........and then a cubic feet measurment....is this how big the box needs/should be? holy crap. if so, this one sub is gonna be using as big of a box as my dual 12 setup.

any help would be awsome on this. 

also, anyone selling an 800+w rms amp? i only thought it was a 600w sub, and i was gonna use my rockfordfosgate 700s amp to push it in mono mode, but then ill be under powering it and thats not good for sub life :-/


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I see no AW150Q

but I also see no recommended box dimensions for any of their subwoofers


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......its on the 3rd page..........i be looking at it as we speak 


..........n00b


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

...shit.....
guess I should read the post before responding huh? 



I am such a newb...

well I don't see on there a recommended box size, I suggest getting WinISD and plugging in all the information. It will give you a recommended box size for ported or sealed and normally it's pretty close to the manufacturer's suggested box. Smaller than this will make it a bit more "punchy" and larger will make it more "boomy", but I would stay within .5ft^3 of what it recommends


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

lmao. whoa, theres a prog for that? sweet. lunch break time, so ima run down to home depot to check out materials. thanks for tha help .


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

that program rocks, but im just a newbie so i don't know.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

> Smaller than this will make it a bit more "punchy" and larger will make it more "boomy",


what do you mean by punchy And Boomy??


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It's hard to explain really, punchy is kind of where the bass punches you in the chest...where the bass is pretty sharp and accurate. Boomy kind of refers to the sound that comes from a home theater sub, where it doesn't really punch you, but its more of a background fill. These are the extremes though, when you're talking about a sealed box varying .5cf the differences won't be nearly this large, but it gives you an idea. A larger box will also let the sub go deeper and louder, but it reduces the power handling.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

the punchy is the bass that vibes u in your seat and really shake your trunk


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Not really, bass in general vibrates you in your seat and shakes your trunk

If you've ever sat close to a sub and actually felt the bass hitting you in your chest that is "punchy". If you put it in a larger box the bass will go deeper and get louder (shake stuff more), but it doesn't sound as sharp


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

ok thanks for your help i understand


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Boomy========Lower Bass with less power and Quality
Punchy========Higher Bass...More Accurate...Needs GOOD clean power...


----------



## spgavin (Mar 22, 2003)

if you will let me know what type of music and space your willing to give up i can design and e-mail you a box plan. i work at custom shop that sells audiobahn subs. and have a computer program just for box design!


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

http://www.mhsoft.nl/spk_calc.asp#sealed

This is a quick and dirty site that will give you an idea of a volume. Actually its rather sufficient for a good sealed box. Before you start you need to know how to define the bass you want and this is done in terms of "Q". It is a better description than punchy or boomy. At mid Q (.707) your freq response will be as flat as possible. The best "punch" with the best depth. As Q goes up the "punchy" bass between 40-60 hz gets stronger and low bass gets weaker. Sounds louder but subs can start to ring actually making this not tight bass but you get a smaller box. Q above 1.0 is not suggested as they will ring at one specific frequency making one note bass. As Q goes below.707 the impact range gets weaker but deep bass gets stronger and the sub will be more transient (better control over the cone) at the cost of bigger box and less power handling. In a car it is easy to get deep bass with a higher Q because of cabin gain. Home audio prefers .75 and below whereas car audio prefers .9 and above but the final response is near the same. I am using Q.88 and it is very deep yet transient bass. I can also hit 20hz at full volume and not bottom out. For others tastes and your sub I would suggest a Q of .95. Keep the deep bass yet gain alot of "punch" and with this sub you only need 1.2 ft3. A pretty good balance for the final performance.


----------

